# Ability to install Linux on the Playstation 3 to be removed.



## XR75 (Mar 30, 2010)

> Sony has said it will disable a feature on its PlayStation 3 (PS3) console in a move some consider to be a pre-emptive strike to guard against games piracy.
> 
> The firm said that an update to be released on 1 April will prevent people using a function that allows them to install alternative operating systems.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8594720.stm

There's been lots of complaints about this and the usual trolls and shills saying that (insert big business) can do what they want and people should stop complaining.

It also highlights the direction of consumer rights in the digital age.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 30, 2010)

Never actually installed Linux but it was nice to have the option.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

I care _deeply_.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2010)

My only gripe with this is that this update is tied to other firmware stuff that means you won't be able to login to PSN, possibly play certain BRDs etc. Other than that, it's not a feature I'd ever really use. 

Thinking about it for 10 seconds more, if you're using a PS3 as a number cruncher in reasearch, you're probably not using it to play games or movies on either.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

I've just canvassed some mates, and none of them have ever considered installing Linux on their PS3s.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2010)

The only people I've known to talk about this are people on here, nobody I know with a PS3 does this or is interested in doing this...


----------



## kained&able (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't really see the problem with them not letting you do this.

Why would you want to do it anyway?


dave


----------



## ymu (Mar 31, 2010)

It gives people the ability to use their PS3 as a PC. Whether or not most people will even notice, surely they can't disable a feature after a machine has been purchased?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2010)

I presume you mean legally? In the T&Cs you accept when you first get the PS3 there's a clause about software updates and accepting them.

Like I said, my main gripe is the fact that not installing this update could prevent you from playing other media/accessing PSN etc, not the removal of the option itself.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 31, 2010)

It's quite cool if you want to build a super computer.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

ymu said:


> It gives people the ability to use their PS3 as a PC. Whether or not most people will even notice, surely they can't disable a feature after a machine has been purchased?



Watch them.


----------



## XR75 (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess we will find out soon enough.
As YMU said this isn't about how popular Linux.
I doubt many people would accept a car manufacturer disabling or modifying a feature of your car without your consent when you took in for a service so why tolerate it on a console.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 31, 2010)

It's less tolerance, more couldn't give a fuck.

If you buy a slim, you don't get that functionality anyway.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2010)

As I said earlier, I suspect that by accepting the original licence agreement, you also agree to any modifications to the firmware that Sony make, so your whole 'no consent' argument is bollocks, since you'll have to agree to accept this update.


----------



## XR75 (Mar 31, 2010)

Do the T&Cs go that far and if they had an extreme clause buried halfway through them would it be upheld?


----------



## Silva (Mar 31, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Thinking about it for 10 seconds more, if you're using a PS3 as a number cruncher in reasearch, you're probably not using it to play games or movies on either.



Plus, I doubt they update the firmware of the machines. As for "consent", this: 



kyser_soze said:


> As I said earlier, I suspect that by accepting the original licence agreement, you also agree to any modifications to the firmware that Sony make, so your whole 'no consent' argument is bollocks, since you'll have to agree to accept this update.



TBH, I find them (allegedly) withhelding their PS2 software emulator a lot worse than a feature that only a very small percentage of the userbase actually uses.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 31, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> As I said earlier, I suspect that by accepting the original licence agreement, you also agree to any modifications to the firmware that Sony make, so your whole 'no consent' argument is bollocks, since you'll have to agree to accept this update.



That sort of "we can do what the fuck we like" brand of T&C is, however, something that doesn't necessarily have a legal basis if challenged - just technically accepting a licence agreement doesn't mean game over.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 31, 2010)

Hotz looks to restore feature:

http://www.osnews.com/story/23084/George_Hotz_Working_to_Restore_PS3_Other_OS_Support


----------



## wreckhead (Mar 31, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Hotz looks to restore feature:
> 
> http://www.osnews.com/story/23084/George_Hotz_Working_to_Restore_PS3_Other_OS_Support





I hope one day to have media player software as good as Xbox Media Centre on my PS3 (with HD and Blu-Ray support), and frankly think the likes of Hotz are more likely to make that happen than Sony!  I use mine as a local media streamer and rarely play games or Blu-Rays so I shall not be updating!


----------



## ymu (Mar 31, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That sort of "we can do what the fuck we like" brand of T&C is, however, something that doesn't necessarily have a legal basis if challenged - just technically accepting a licence agreement doesn't mean game over.



^^^

exac'ly

(keyboard roblems, can' ye mch )

E2A: fully functioning keyboard now...

T&Cs have very little legal weight. and unfair contracts can't be enforced. If they try to withdraw a feature that consumers bought, and do it via updates that people need for other functionality, they should find themselves in a bit of bother.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 31, 2010)

wreckhead said:


> I hope one day to have media player software as good as Xbox Media Centre on my PS3 (with HD and Blu-Ray support), and frankly think the likes of Hotz are more likely to make that happen than Sony!  I use mine as a local media streamer and rarely play games or Blu-Rays so I shall not be updating!



That's one hell of an expensive media streamer you have there.

However the point in the article is good, in that Sony are bastards for keeping everything to themself or pissing off the end consumer.

Minidiscs/DRM/Rootkits are prime examples.

I wanted a PS3, my mum (for a 30th present) got me an 360 by mistake, I'm glad she made the mistake to be honest. (not because of this, but just in general, the Xbox has surprised me with how good it can be, plus how easy it is to flash was also a bonus!)

It comes to something thou when it's the hackers who will end up with a better system than the people who use the system for the right reasons.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 31, 2010)

seems I'll only be able to update one of my ps3's then the other will have to be deicated to running CFW from now on... 

Will let you all know of the results once the CFW is released!!


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2010)

CFW?

eta: custom firmware.


----------



## wreckhead (Apr 1, 2010)

cybershot said:


> That's one hell of an expensive media streamer you have there.


Granted, but I got it for £200 a year ago with no games and despite the shit interface and lack of media support it handles video from my NAS at up to 1080p without blinking.  Having said that I haven't tried any of the alternatives (beside XBMC).



> It comes to something thou when it's the hackers who will end up with a better system than the people who use the system for the right reasons.


I could rephrase that by saying it comes to something when we have to hack our expensive powerful computers to make the most of them!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2010)

wreckhead said:


> I hope one day to have media player software as good as Xbox Media Centre on my PS3 (with HD and Blu-Ray support), and frankly think the likes of Hotz are more likely to make that happen than Sony!  I use mine as a local media streamer and rarely play games or Blu-Rays so I shall not be updating!



http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/

Streams 1080p files (provided you've got a fat enough local cabling), BRDs etc

And as has been pointed out somewhere above, how many PS3 owners are even _aware_ they can do this?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/
> 
> Streams 1080p files (provided you've got a fat enough local cabling), BRDs etc
> 
> And as has been pointed out somewhere above, how many PS3 owners are even _aware_ they can do this?



it's been downloaded some 1380944 times so I'm guessing most of the more tech savvy ones... 

New version out shortly too...


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2010)

Whoops, should've made it clear I was talking about installing linux on the PS3 rather than PS3MS downloads!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, I've updated mine.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Well, I've updated mine.



Did you lube up before bending over for Sony-san?



I agree, big fuss over nowt.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Whoops, should've made it clear I was talking about installing linux on the PS3 rather than PS3MS downloads!



waves... and most of the ps3 linux dev community who've produced some games etc for it...


----------



## wreckhead (Apr 1, 2010)

PS3 media server is great but requires a PC to be running all the time and doesn't help my problem (which admittedly is me being fussy) of having a severe dislike of the XMB interface after being spoilt for years by XBMC. Having said that XMB is still far better than the 360 media interface.

Back to the wider point, I agree that most PS3 owners are probably not aware of what they can (or could) do with their consoles, with regards Linux.  However I think it's a bit off for Sony to just remove the feature, because inevitably _some_ people will have bought the device specifically for that feature and will be using it in anger (i.e. ps3 linux dev communtity).


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 1, 2010)

Installing Linux was something I always wanted to do but never bothered with, probably because I was playing Fifa etc. I had read that the performance of Ubuntu on PS3 wasn't exactly blowing anyone away due to the fact that Sony had 'locked' part of the PS3s power, it's graphical processing power, away from other OSs reach. Not a huge loss to me really.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Did you lube up before bending over for Sony-san?



Rumbled. 



> I agree, big fuss over nowt.



Deffo. Now, if you don't mind, I have small Pacific military government to overthrow...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2010)

CFW has been built now to get hold of it and install on my older ps3



http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html

presumably he'll like last time submit this to sony saying if they don't release the patch he will...


----------



## XR75 (Apr 8, 2010)

The update is said to have broke a few other playstations too.
http://www.thinq.co.uk/news/2010/4/7/sony-update-bricks-fat-playstations/

Other people have claimed to be getting partial refunds under the sale of goods act.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 9, 2010)

No problems whatsoever, here.

Still, at least _someone_ cares...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2010)

Some guy got 84 quid back from amazon over this citing European law...


----------



## cybershot (Apr 11, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Some guy got 84 quid back from amazon over this citing European law...



Don't need to cite European Law, you can just use the sales of goods act. 

Anyone that doesn't do that, regardless of if they use the feature or not is an idiot, imo.

Apparently Sony sell the PS3 at a loss, and there 'excuse' for taking out the linux is that people are buying PS3 to create super computer hives (US Army was citied as an example of buying them in bulk for this purpose) thus causing Sony to lose loads of money! 

If everyone claims back another £85 it would really shoot them in the foot.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Apr 11, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Don't need to cite European Law, you can just use the sales of goods act.
> 
> Anyone that doesn't do that, regardless of if they use the feature or not is an idiot, imo.
> 
> ...



Reportedly, someone costed the original 60Gb version of the Playstation 3, just before the massively downgraded 80Gb version came out, & found that Sony were losing, according to the costing at the time, some £200 a unit sold... 
The conclusion of said report, effectively stated that Sony was only doing this to "kickstart" the Blu-ray market, (along with the acquisition of some $400 million in Disney shares) in order to prevent Toshiba's rival successor format to DVD, HD-DVD, from winning the then ongoing "format war",...


----------



## Mooncat (Apr 30, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Some guy got 84 quid back from amazon over this citing European law...



I think Sony got some tax breaks in the EU as the PS3 is a 'computer' not a 'games console' due to it being able to run other OS's

Its gone to court in the US now anyway: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/29/playstation_3_neutering_lawsuit/


----------



## XR75 (May 3, 2010)

Game offers compensation to someone as long as they were quiet about it, they weren't so here's an article about it.

http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...then-tries-to-bribe-customer-to-remain-silent


----------

